# Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason.



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

When I got in my car and started it this morning I heard a high pitch alarm and the hazrd lights were flashing for no reason and I could not turn them off. The lights eventually went off on their own. Does anyone know what would cause this, I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (cbpagent)*

Maybe you accidentally pushed the Panic button on your keyfob??


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

lol


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (mike3141)*

Let me give you a few more details.....I was driving the car first thing in the morning when the hazard lights started flashing for no reason and a high pitched alarm comming from the interior was heard. No it was not the car alarm. I drove for about 2-3 miles before the hazard lights went off on their own.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (cbpagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbpagent* »_Let me give you a few more details.....I was driving the car first thing in the morning when the hazard lights started flashing for no reason and *a high pitched alarm comming from the interior was heard*. No it was not the car alarm. I drove for about 2-3 miles before the hazard lights went off on their own.

so it was an alarm siren but not the alarm system?
cuz im still confused


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (cbpagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbpagent* »_I drove for about 2-3 miles before the hazard lights went off on their own.

That had to be fun. I'd like to hear what you find. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (cbpagent)*

_When I got in my car and started it this morning I heard a high pitch alarm and the hazrd lights were flashing_ 
and
_I was driving the car first thing in the morning when the hazard lights started flashing for no reason and a high pitched alarm comming from the interior was heard._
Did it begin when you started the car like in your first description, or did it begin while you were driving like in your second description?


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (Biggie_Robs)*

Okay the alarm and the flashing started when I first started the car. but it continued while I was driving the car and it was definatly not the car alarm I have heard the pitch of the car alarm before. It was some type of interior alarm. I have been reading that Audi is known for electrical gremlins so I am gonna play it safe and bring it into the dealer and see what is going on. It has not repeated itself again.


----------



## Christopher463 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (cbpagent)*

Who gets in their car, has the alarm go off, lights flashing, and then drives through their neighborhood like nothings wrong...


----------



## cbpagent (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (Christopher463)*

Read the post idiot.....The alarm was not on..it was a interior alarm of some sort probably only 60DB. Open your eyes next time.


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (cbpagent)*

I gotta say I think you hit the panic button on startup. I know you keep saying it wasn't that, but what is an _interior alarm_? Was it coming from the speakers? 
On top of that, why would an _interior alarm_ make the hazard lights flash?


----------



## Christopher463 (Jul 16, 2005)

He calls me an idiot for not assuming a "HIGH PITCHED ALARM WITH HAZARDS FLASHING" is a soft, quiet interior alarm... go figure.
Just keep driving, it was most likely the cool alarm. When someone as cool as yourself enters the car it warns you of potential extreme coolness. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Christopher463)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Christopher463* »_He calls me an idiot for not assuming a "HIGH PITCHED ALARM WITH HAZARDS FLASHING" is a soft, quiet interior alarm... go figure.
Just keep driving, it was most likely the cool alarm. When someone as cool as yourself enters the car it warns you of potential extreme coolness. Nothing to worry about.















i want one, no, 3 of those cool alarms.
sounds like it was the panic button like said.. the "exterior" regular alarm is not that loud to begin with.


_Modified by a3lad at 3:14 PM 3/22/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*

It's the "fast/Furious I wanna race" mode in your car.
You need to have the dealer disable it.


----------



## palisaide (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (cbpagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbpagent* »_When I got in my car and started it this morning I heard a high pitch alarm and the hazrd lights were flashing for no reason and I could not turn them off. The lights eventually went off on their own. Does anyone know what would cause this, I have never seen anything like this before.










That happened to me today actually. It's the second time it's happened and at first I had no idea what was going on. I turned the car off and hit the unlock button on the remote and it stopped. I'm almost positive it was the panic button because it's so easy to hit on the remote. Also, the alarm beep sounds a lot quieter inside the car than outside (quite the opposite of the B5)


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Christopher463)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Christopher463* »_
Just keep driving, it was most likely the cool alarm. When someone as cool as yourself enters the car it warns you of potential extreme coolness. Nothing to worry about.


ROTFLMAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: (snaprhead7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Christopher463* »_
Just keep driving, it was most likely the cool alarm. When someone as cool as yourself enters the car it warns you of potential extreme coolness. 

I haven't laughed in awhile like I did today...









what's sad is mine never goes off









_Modified by PeteA3 at 2:36 PM 3/23/2006_


_Modified by PeteA3 at 2:36 PM 3/23/2006_


----------



## Britt90 (10 mo ago)

Christopher463 said:


> *Re: Hazard Lights Flashing for no reason. (cbpagent)*
> 
> Who gets in their car, has the alarm go off, lights flashing, and then drives through their neighborhood like nothings wrong...


LMFAO!! I can see myself doing that. Hey man, if you gotta go.. you gotta go.. lol. But no this made my morning. Also having the hazard lights issue.


----------

